# Motor Eléctrico Monofásico



## jid131 (Dic 27, 2010)

Hola! Es la primera vez que escribo en el foro pero suelo leer mucho en él. Tengo la siguiente duda:

Tengo un motor eléctrico monofásico, de una máquina remalladora el cual al conectarlo hace un cortocircuito y hace saltar el automático de mi casa. LLeva un Condensador de arranque de 30 mF y 250v. ¿ Puede ser que el condensador haga que salta el automático?
El motor tiene unos 22 años y nunca ha sido cambiado ese condensador.

¿Puede haber alguna otra causa que provoque el cortocircuito?

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## rash (Dic 27, 2010)

Hola, unas preguntitas para poder contestarte:

1) ¿de qué potencia es el motor?
2) ¿qué es lo que te salta, el diferencial o el magnetotérmico?

saludos


----------



## jid131 (Dic 27, 2010)

Hola!! Gracias por contestar! Pues no recuerdo bien qué saltaba concretamente. Ahora no puedo mirarlo porque no estoy en mi casa. Pe´ro sí te puedo responder a lo otro:

Te escribo lo que pone EXACTAMENTE en la etiqueta del motor:

I=3,2 A
n=2800 ¿espiras?
W=370 (supongo que será la potencia)
HP= 1/2 (supongo que será medio caballo de potencia)

¿Qué cambia el hecho de que salte el diferencial o un magnetotérmico? No sabía que se pudiese localizar el fallo en función de ese aspecto.


----------



## rash (Dic 27, 2010)

No es que se pueda localizar la avería en función de ese aspecto... pero como no indicabas la potencia del motor....
Aunque claro si lo conectas sin tierra, no te saltará el diferencial (en teoria)... 
Normalmente los motores monofásicos llevan un devanado auxiliar para el arranque, el cual proporciona un campo magnético "desfasado" del campo magnético del bobinado principal... para conseguir ese "desfase" es necesario intercalar un condensador en serie con el devanado auxiliar, una vez puesto en marcha el motor y mediante un interruptor centrífugo queda desconectado dicho devanado...
Es fácil determinar la avería de este tipo de motores, con un polímetro puedes comprobar el estado de los devanados, el estado del aislamiento entre devanados y partes metálicas, el estado del interruptor centrífugo y el ver el comportamiento del condensador (si carga y descarga)..

Saludos


----------



## jid131 (Dic 28, 2010)

Hola! TEndría que volver a comprobarlo, pero lo que sí comprobré es que entre los terminales del condensador da continuidad. Seguidamente probé a desconectar el condensador para ver si el problema era de éste, pero los cables que conectan el condensador dan continuidad también. Probé a la entrada del motor y entre fase y neutro da continuidad.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 29, 2010)

jid131 dijo:


> Hola! TEndría que volver a comprobarlo, pero lo que sí comprobré es que entre los terminales del condensador da continuidad. Seguidamente probé a desconectar el condensador para ver si el problema era de éste, pero los cables que conectan el condensador dan continuidad también. Probé a la entrada del motor y entre fase y neutro da continuidad.



Si para medir el condensador lo quitastes del circuito , y da corto ....esta FRITO.
El problema es que ya puede haber MATADO la bobina de arranque....entonces...al bobinador !!!!

Claro que con 22 años de servicio ya esta pago hace rato !!! , de paso fijate los bujes ò rulemanes , que ya estan pasados de servicio activo !!!1 jajaja


----------



## jid131 (Ene 9, 2011)

Hola de nuevo!

He comprobado que:

1) Midiendo continuidad en el condensador (teniendolo desconectado del motor), no da continuidad entre sus terminales.

2) Existe continuidad entre todos los terminales del motor: U, V y W. Entre todos ellos existe continuidad.

3) He desmontado el motor y sólo veo dos bobinados (uno en cada extremo, separados por el grupo de imanes, por así decirlo)

4) Aparte de eso, lo único que hay es el rotor y un pequeño rodamiento en uno de los extremos del rotor, que se encuentra en perfectas condiciones.

¿Os sirven de algo esta información?

Gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2011)

El capacitor - condensador funciona a *tensión de línea* , y podría tener importantes pérdidas que hagan que el motor no funcione y "zumbe" , medirlo con la baja tensión de un tester no siempre es efectivo !. Por otro lado el capacitor podría estar *abierto* y no en corto , la lectura es correcta = abierto y el motor tampoco funciona .

¿ Oliste los bobinados ?



jid131 dijo:


> Te escribo lo que pone EXACTAMENTE en la etiqueta del motor:
> 
> I=3,2 A
> n=2800 ¿espiras?* rpm - Revoluciones Por Minuto *
> ...


 


jid131 dijo:


> Tengo un motor eléctrico monofásico, de una máquina remalladora el cual al conectarlo hace un cortocircuito y hace saltar el automático de mi casa. LLeva un Condensador de arranque de 30 mF y 250v. ¿ Puede ser que el condensador haga que salta el automático?
> El motor tiene unos 22 años y nunca ha sido cambiado ese condensador.


 
¿ El motor funcionaba ? ¿ Vos lo viste funcionando ?

Saludos !


----------



## unmonje (Ene 9, 2011)

jid131 dijo:


> Hola de nuevo!
> 
> He comprobado que:
> 
> ...



Bueno ,con esto que dices ,debo decir  un par de cosas....

1- Si el capacitor no esta en corto, entonces puede haber perdido aceite dielectrico (se secò) y por ende perdiò capacidad , cuando esto sucede , es como si no estuviera el capacitor, al motor le falta fuerza y no arranca,ò lo hace defectuozamente.
2-Me preguntaba si este motor no tiene un -contactor inercial- sobre el eje del motor,que antiguamente desconectaba la bobina de arranque cuando el motor  ya estaba en -vuelo-
Si es asi, este contactor -tiene- que funcionar bien,de lo contrario el resultado es el 
siguiente :
 (este contactor tiene que permanecer -en contacto-, cuando e motor esta parado).
1-Si parado el motor ,el contacto esta abierto, el motor no arranca porque le falta fuerza
2-Si no se abre -en vuelo- queda conectada la bobina de arranque y el condensador y en pocas horas ò dias el motor se suele quemar.
Espero respuesta....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2011)

unmonje dijo:


> 1- Si el capacitor no esta en corto, entonces puede haber perdido aceite dielectrico (se secò) y por ende perdiò capacidad , cuando esto sucede , es como si no estuviera el capacitor, al motor le falta fuerza y no arranca,ò lo hace defectuozamente.
> 2-Me preguntaba si este motor no tiene un -contactor inercial- sobre el eje del motor,que antiguamente desconectaba la bobina de arranque cuando el motor ya estaba en -vuelo-
> Si es asi, este contactor -tiene- que funcionar bien,de lo contrario el resultado es el
> siguiente :
> ...


 
Fijate que eso es válido para motores con *bobinado de arranque* , dónde para el caso de un motor de 1/2 Hp , el capacitor sería un *electrolítico* de unos *210 uF*. Y el contacto centrífugo al que te referís le da el impulso al motor para que comience a girar a través del capacitor y la bobina de arranque. Una vez que arranca , el centrífugo desconecta (en el caso que no desconecte , el motor no llega a régimen y también se quema )

En cambio en los motores con *bobinado auxiliar* , ese bobinado funciona permanentemente , asociado a un *capacitor al aceite* de menor valor



jid131 dijo:


> LLeva un Condensador de arranque de *30 mF* y 250v.


 
Así que no es éste caso 

Saludos !


----------



## unmonje (Ene 11, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que eso es válido para motores con *bobinado de arranque* , dónde para el caso de un motor de 1/2 Hp , el capacitor sería un *electrolítico* de unos *210 uF*. Y el contacto centrífugo al que te referís le da el impulso al motor para que comience a girar a través del capacitor y la bobina de arranque. Una vez que arranca , el centrífugo desconecta (en el caso que no desconecte , el motor no llega a régimen y también se quema )
> 
> En cambio en los motores con *bobinado auxiliar* , ese bobinado funciona permanentemente , asociado a un *capacitor al aceite* de menor valor
> 
> ...




En todo de acuerdo *-2 metros-*, solo que , quise abreviar los mensajes y ademas, no habia leido que el condensador era de solo 30uf y deberia ser permanente....


----------

